
DashGum – Free Bootstrap Admin Template - tilt
http://www.blacktie.co/demo/dashgumfree/
======
lucaspiller
Looks good. You might want to disable jQuery Nicescroll on Mac though as it
feels really unnatural and laggy.

~~~
jasonlotito
Came here to mention something about the scrolling as well. As soon as I
noticed it (which was as soon as I went to scroll), it was the only thing I
noticed.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Same here. I wish people would get over this hijacking of scroll fad. It's
really annoying.

Other than that, nice theme!

~~~
orclev
I'm curious what everyone is talking about, I'm also on Mac, but I haven't
noticed anything unusual about the scroll. It might have lagged a little bit
initially (not really sure), but other than that it seems to be functioning
normally for me.

~~~
mmccaff
Do you use two finger scroll on the trackpad? Instead of following your
preferred scrolling speed, this plugin very quickly accelerates the page's
scroll all at once on swipe, and then decelerates (like the swipe on a touch
device) as the scroll loses momentum.

If you have to scroll, and are on a Mac, it will drive you mad. :)

~~~
orclev
I do, but haven't noticed that issue. The main thing I notice is that when I
first navigate to the page when I start to scroll it seems like there's a
delay where it doesn't respond, but then it starts working. It scrolls
normally after that point though until I navigate away and then come back,
then once again there seems like there's a second or two delay before it
starts scrolling again.

Maybe this is related to the so called "natural scrolling" feature on Mac? I
don't use that because I find it completely unnatural and it drives me nuts,
so maybe it only causes that issue if you have that feature enabled?

------
rikkipitt
This looks heavily based upon a commercial admin template by Carlos Alvarez
for sale at wrapbootstrap which I found months ago... Interesting! Who was
first?!

[http://www.alvarez.is/demo/dashio/dashboard/](http://www.alvarez.is/demo/dashio/dashboard/)

[http://alvarez.is/demo/dashio/index.html](http://alvarez.is/demo/dashio/index.html)

[https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/dashio-dashboard-frontend-
WB...](https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/dashio-dashboard-frontend-WB053N683)

~~~
tilt
This is from the same author [http://www.blacktie.co/2014/07/dashgum-free-
dashboard/](http://www.blacktie.co/2014/07/dashgum-free-dashboard/)

Carlos Alvarez

Carlos is a self-taught designer & developer working as a freelancer since
2006. He loves creating eye-catching sites and cool user experiences. Since
2011 he develop sites using the awesome Twitter Bootstrap framework. More
Here: Alvarez.is

------
tilt
Download link here [http://www.blacktie.co/2014/07/dashgum-free-
dashboard/](http://www.blacktie.co/2014/07/dashgum-free-dashboard/)

~~~
spiderpug
I saw that there is no license included. What's the status about it?

Is there by any chance a github repository for this?

~~~
michaelmior
Given that the author is also offering a premium (paid) version of this theme,
I doubt a GitHub repository exists as this would make it harder to keep the
paid version alive.

------
casca
Download link:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/105401917/BlackTie/dashg...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/105401917/BlackTie/dashgumfree.zip)

------
nkozyra
It looks very simple & clean. One thing I noticed is the amount of in-app
requests (AJAX/whatever) were giving no indication of progress, so it seemed
like a lot of things were hanging.

Obviously, I attribute this to HN load, but in the real world you'd probably
like to get some notice that the SPA is attempting to do "something."

------
CSDude
Loved it! Also check the panels page, nice compositions! I decided to use this
in my.project. Good work!

~~~
alexgaribay
Agreed. The panels look awesome. It's a very good looking admin theme.

------
pyfish
Very nice! However, the demo and site seems a tad slow. Probably too much HN
traffic :)

------
notduncansmith
Scroll, as others have noticed, creates an abysmal experience (Chrome on OS
X).

Animation speeds are way too slow, particularly in the left menu. Creates a
feeling of sluggishness.

Icons at the top of the dashboard should have some sort of text label. I don't
have to wave at my car's dashboard for it to tell me that +20 means "You are
going 20mph".

At smaller resolutions, those icons should take up far less space. They should
either be in a 2-row grid, or all on the same row.

Square panels on the dashboard have a box shadow on hover. Not bad in
principle, but this implementation doesn't look very good, and doesn't do much
to highlight which panel I'm hovering (i.e. about to click on). Also, these
probably shouldn't have a hover state at all, given that the use has no way of
interacting with them (aside from the line graph, which should probably be in
a different element).

No way to clear notifications - bad.

Hover styles on the notifications and team members implies that the whole
thing is clickable - in fact, only the name is clickable, and this presents an
incredibly small target.

Lock screen should just have the password field, and maybe the
avatar/username, visible. Alternatively, they should slide into the existing
overlay when the lock icon is clicked. Putting it in a modal is just lazy.

Lightbox for the gallery should present a larger image than appears in the
grid. Right now it adds no value.

Profile page 404's.

On the bottom "Basic Table", there some actions off to the right. I have no
idea what the checkmark does - a tooltip would help. Also, a tooltip on the
delete letting me know what will happen would make me feel much better: "This
will be deleted permanently", followed by a confirm dialog on click, or "This
will go to your trash, where you can recover it later". Edit probably doesn't
need one.

Todo list suffers from the same hover problem as the notifications - hover
state should always mean clickable. The checkbox to mark a task as done is
miniscule. I'm also not sure why the todo item text is linked.

On forms, the placeholder text appears identical to user-entered text. This is
a bit deceiving - make placeholder text lighter and/or thinner than user text.
It should always be clear that this form field is empty. Right now that just
looks like default information.

All this is not to say the overall quality is bad - it's visually appealing,
and it's a great starting point. Just some things to be aware of when
designing/implementing interfaces like this.

------
bluetidepro
Maybe I missed it (sorry!), but is their a GitHub repo for this somewhere?

